# Unfinished Portrait



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

__
https://flic.kr/p/354898229


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

An unconventionally beautiful face, I like it. Have you got any more links?


----------



## reserve (Nov 3, 2006)

Ooooh, that is pretty!! Methinks I'm in love! *swoons*
But anyway, I like the eyes- their depth, and the nose is so damn perfect!! You make me jealous!! :x


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like it -- so far!

This is the only link I have at the moment. I don't have many pictures either, which I planning to do something about -- hopefully my work rate's gonna improve.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Focus deeply on the process of inspiration, you'll have so much to give you don't be able to stop painting and drawing.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

I feel inspired more on the process of writing, which is something I find extremely difficult. Always stuck for what to write, bloody frustrating!

People always tell me to focus on my drawings/paintings but I desperately want to make films.

You seem to be working at a bit of a prolific pace miss_starling, something I aspire to be -- consistent. Everything I do is unfinished.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Tone,

The creativity is within you. You drink it in, and then when you over flow, it comes out as self-expression, be it painting, drawing, singing, writing, whatever the medium, you are expressing your soul.

If you kindle that process while you are painting, other forms of self-expression will begin to become easier to you. Of course, the thing which can stand in the way is technical ability. For instance, I would love to be able to express myself through dance, or playing the flute, but I do not have the technical ability to do either of those things. Nevertheless, if I wanted to do those things now, it would be a more genuine process because I would be expressing something from inside. It wouldn't be just a mental excercise.

Not to say that purely mental things aren't artistic. Maths is extremely beautiful, engineering, and other less "fluffy" types of design.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Must admit, some of the stuff I've left does look better than complete. How do you go about writing?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The other thing that can stand in the way is fear, especially of criticism. Therefore, I believe to start off with, if you want to start this process of art for the sake of art, you must ignore the critical mind and just express any old thing that comes out of you, like in free-association. Once you have practised doing that enough, it will become more controlled and you will be able to direct you energy in a more controlled and measured way. You will then want to create asthetically appreciated work, so it is digestible to other people, and also because you find it beautiful. I'm not at that stage yet, and I am fine with that. I'd rather produce rubbish that comes from the soul than technically brilliant work that doesn't feel like it is a work of mine.

I think really, the key thing is to enjoy the process, and experiement with the experience of producing art.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

Tone said:


> Everything I do is unfinished.


To you it may be unfinished, to others... finished.


----------

